# Arizona Archery Club - Twenty-eight lanes that reach out to 45 yards.



## AT News (Jun 5, 2009)

Our Pro Shop and range is the largest indoor archery range in Arizona, boasting a spacious twenty-eight lanes that reach out to 45 yards. With targets placed at every distance, archers are provided the perfect opportunity to practice their target shooting, or to work on sighting in those pins for the hunting season! A lounge area, public restrooms, vending machines, classroom and Wi-Fi give the shooter an oasis from the heat and everything they need to relax and enjoy the time they spend working on their skills. Our goal is to give each and every person who walks through the door the ultimate archery experience! 

Arizona Archery Club









AT NEWS


----------



## greatthosu (Sep 13, 2012)

It's good to know there's a new place to shoot in town.


----------



## timmymac24 (Sep 4, 2008)

Where is your shop located? My family visits the PHX area a couple of times a year and would to check out your store. We stay near 56th and Greenway in Scottsdale when we are in town. Thanks.


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Deer valley and I-17


----------



## nikki6gun (Sep 7, 2007)

Must be nice!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm sure glad I don't live near this range! Bow season strains my marriage enough as it is!


----------



## davidg1! (Mar 29, 2010)

Man that is really nice!


----------



## Inc. (Jul 5, 2013)

Looks amazing and proper !
Success !

Would you mind posting a close up of the bales and how they are mounted , looks like a super clean solution. 
Does any one know how if the lines on the floor are a no go for any sanctioned events. I do not recall ever seeing them ?


----------



## mainehunt (Sep 11, 2006)

We need a place like this in Maine, especially this time of year.


----------



## badshotdb (Jan 6, 2011)

This is a super nice facility. Very helpful, knowledgable staff. Friendly atmosphere for beginners, or experts.


----------



## norsemen (Feb 22, 2011)

badshotdb said:


> This is a super nice facility. Very helpful, knowledgable staff. Friendly atmosphere for beginners, or experts.


 ^^^^yep


----------



## gmarston (Oct 28, 2009)

Best shop. And the people that work there a even better. Best shop in as and my guess the best anywhere


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

How much is the range fees? With a range like that close to me I would want to live there.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

I really like your shooting range, well made and lot of room 
your folks down there must be enjoying 
:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

Thats a nice facility.


----------



## andywhite (Nov 15, 2015)

Wish we had one of those around here.


----------



## bbence1 (Mar 21, 2019)

a lot of nice people there too.


----------

